# BTE 4" flat applicator?



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Will this applicator work on the Tape Pro CT?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am pretty sure that bte run a bigger ball, so I don't think it will work.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Surely it wouldn't be difficult to modify the applicator or the ball end to get it to do what ya need, is the ball end replacable on the Tape Pro CT? They are on the BTE, so that could be one way


----------

